# 5th Wheel Pin Box Upgrade



## Lorne (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm considering upgrading the stock pin box to something like a MorRyde, Demco Glide-Ride, or 5th Airborne pin box. However, I can't seem to find any identification on the stock pin box itself. The manufacturers of these upgraded pin boxes show how to identify your stock pin box by a series of measurements, but I'm curious if any of you would know how else I could tell what pin box my 2007 31FQBHS 5'er would have.

I'd also welcome any feedback from others who have installed one of these pin boxes.


----------



## openoadrver (Aug 25, 2008)

Just read your post. I will check at work on Tuesday as to make, model and measurements for you. As far as installation goes, you will need two(2) people to handle the wieght of the pin box. There should be between 4 to 6 bolts holding the pin box to the frame. Every time I've installed pin boxes, I remove all the nuts, and all but two bolts, lettings it pivot on those two bolts, then while holding on to the pin box, remove the last two bolts. Re-installation is reversal of this procedure. I've heard good things on either the mor-ride or the air-box. I personally think the air-box would be a better choice, as it would control the up and down motion of the pin box.(less stress on the frame of the 5er. I corrently have a trailer-saver air hitch in the bed of my tv and love it. With the air suspension, you be able to look in yourer-view mirror and see the pin box floating in the bed of your truck. You will love it! I will get back to you with the specs as soon as possible.


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Ours has a sticker on it that identifies the make and model number. I do know that it is a Lippert. Most likely, it will be the weekend before I am at the rv stoarge. I can take a look at it then and take pix if you need them. phillip


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I might be wrong, but I think Keystone used a Lippert 1621 pinbox on the Outbacks............


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

I can compare the Mor/Ryde to a standard pin box. What a difference! Whatever your choice i think you'll be happy


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

We are considering upgrading to the Trail Aire Roto FLex pin box. It's on the low end of $400. pcm


----------



## Lorne (Mar 21, 2007)

jdpm said:


> We are considering upgrading to the Trail Aire Roto FLex pin box. It's on the low end of $400. pcm


Yeah, I've been thinking about that one as well. Only place I've found that is directly from Lippert, right at $500 (same as I've seen the MorRyde for at Tweetys). Only available for a couple different models, Lippert 1621 is one of them. Where else can the Rota Flex be found?


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

I suspect the Lippert pin box will become more available by years end. I am leaning toward it as it has a lower profile than the Mor-Ryde. I do not want to raise the nose of the fiver any more. I'd actually like to lower it a bit. I'm at the max adjustment on both trailer and truck in order to acheive the least bed rail clearance and I'm still at 8 inches. The angle of the Lippert is on more of an even plain than the Mor-Ryde. Someone at the storage lot has a Wildcat with this box, so I have looked at pretty closely. phillip


----------



## OBcanOB (Aug 23, 2007)

Our pinbox was a Lipert 1621HD. There is a sticker right on our old pinbox.


----------



## OBcanOB (Aug 23, 2007)

We upgraded to the Sidewinder. As they say in Australia... "no worries Mate!"









http://www.fifthairborne.com/sidewinder_details.html


----------

